# 05' M5 arrival?



## bimmerparks_24 (Aug 10, 2004)

I just got on the list at the Mountain View dealership. They have no idea when it might come next year. If any one of you has heard reliable timeframe please let me now. Thanks

Scott


----------



## josowski (Aug 1, 2004)

*M-5*

Funny thing, this morning while driving on the 101 in the San Fernando Valley (6 am) (clandestine?), I saw what looked like an M-5. The car had no markings, it had 4 tail pipes like the M-3, extremely wide tires and what looked like a vent similar to the M-3 near the front wheel. The vent was poorly hidden. Maybe they were trying to get some miles on a test car, who knows.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Fall 2005. Probably in October 2005 as MY 2006.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> Fall 2005. Probably in October 2005 as MY 2006.


In Europe, US or both?


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm surprised to hear it will be that late. With official pictures out and car show appearances, and the ever frequent SoCal sightings, I would have thought they'd be out by spring of next year if not sooner.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

rost12 said:


> In Europe, US or both?


That's in the USA. Well, at least this is what I've heard on the m5 board.


----------



## bimmerparks_24 (Aug 10, 2004)

The dealer says fall of 05' as well, but I have heard numerous people says they have seen the car down in LA as well. East Bay BMW doesn't beleive the fall delivery date either. I hope it's sooner. 

P.S. Do you guys still have meets every once in a while. My other name was bimmerparks24, just found that out. I had the 01 325i that had a turbo prototype.


----------



## thebigrice (Aug 11, 2004)

I was driving around S.F. last weekend with my brother in his 330 when we pulled up to three new M5's (one was unmarked). They had all these gauges in it, but the exterior looked really clean. Very nice design even though I am not a fan of the lights. 

As we pull up to the light, I roll down the window and start talking to the guy. He is German and from BMW. With a big grin, he says that the car is awesome and that is it unreal. The lead M5 floors it and it sounds like an indy car. 

Not sure when it comes out, but I can't imagine it will be that much longer.


----------



## gchan1981 (Aug 6, 2004)

*M5 at Allison BMW*

Are you sure Allison told you its coming next year? Damn, i just got off SC San Jose BMW. They got 3 E63 coming. I was thinking to get that or a new M5. But...how long should i wait. Gosh


----------



## bimmerparks_24 (Aug 10, 2004)

If you can wait a year or maybe a little less. But you better get on the waiting list. If I hear any more news I'll let you know. Thanks for all your thoughts.


----------

